# MAIL : envoyer message en Cci



## WinMac (8 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, nouvel utilisateur Mac en formation....
Quand je veux envoyer un e-mail avec Mail uniquement en Cci (pour que les destinataires ne voient pas les adresses des autres) j'ai bien le champ Cci: dans le nouveau message mais pas dans le carnet adresses pour choisir les destinataires (juste A: et CC mais pas CC*i *). C'est pas possible d'envoyer un e-mail avec des adresses cachées sélectionnées dans le carnet d'adresses comme avec Outlook Express ou alors il y a une astuce que je n'ai pas trouvé dans "Aide" ? Ou il faut-il se les taper toutes à la main à chaque fois ? :rose:


----------



## Luke58 (8 Avril 2007)

Hum si je pense.
Tu affiches le champ CCi dans le nouveau message, puis depuis le carnet d'adresse, tu sélectionnes chaque adresse voulue (donc tu peux en prendre plusieurs avec les touches Shift ou Pomme), et tu fais glisser la sélection dans le champ CCi.
Ca les y met toute.

Je pense que ça répond plus ou moins à ta question.


----------



## WinMac (8 Avril 2007)

Super Luke58 ! Ca fonctionne ! :love:


----------



## DeniX (9 Avril 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Tu affiches le champ CCi dans le nouveau message, puis depuis le carnet d'adresse, tu s&#233;lectionnes chaque adresse voulue&#8230;



Si tu proc&#232;des &#224; des envois r&#233;gulier aux m&#234;mes destinataires tu peux cr&#233;er dans Carnet d'adresses une liste pr&#234;te &#224; &#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233;e au champ Cci ce qui &#233;vite la s&#233;lection multiple &#224; chaque message.  
Dans Groupe Ajouter un nouveau groupe nomm&#233; Mailing par ex. puis y faire glisser tous les destinataires concern&#233;s. Au prochain message tu s&#233;lectionnes Mailing via Adresses de la barre d'outils de Mail.
Plusieurs listes peuvent &#234;tre cr&#233;&#233;es suivant le sujet des messages etc&#8230;


----------



## WinMac (19 Avril 2007)

Merci DeniX


----------



## zcomzorro (5 Août 2007)

DeniX a dit:


> Si tu procèdes à des envois régulier aux mêmes destinataires tu peux créer dans Carnet d'adresses une liste prête à être intégrée au champ Cci ce qui évite la sélection multiple à chaque message.
> Dans Groupe Ajouter un nouveau groupe nommé Mailing par ex. puis y faire glisser tous les destinataires concernés. Au prochain message tu sélectionnes Mailing via Adresses de la barre d'outils de Mail.
> Plusieurs listes peuvent être créées suivant le sujet des messages etc



Bonjour,c'est ce que j'ai fais mais il me met 1 message d'erreur de serveur..je comprends rien!!!est ce qu'il serait possible que l'on m'explique de a à z pour les msg CCi ???
j'ai ma liste etc mais ca ca ne veut pas marcher...Merci beaucoup.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Août 2007)

zcomzorro a dit:


> Bonjour,c'est ce que j'ai fais mais il me met 1 message d'erreur de serveur..je comprends rien!!!est ce qu'il serait possible que l'on m'explique de a &#224; z pour les msg CCi ???
> j'ai ma liste etc mais ca ca ne veut pas marcher...Merci beaucoup.



Bonjour, as tu essay&#233; de mettre au moins un destinataire, toi par exemple ?

PS : ton image jointe n'appara&#238;t pas.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

ca c'est sans doute parce que ton groupe est &#233;norme et  que Mail ( ou le webmail) rament devant le boulot

il ya  combien de gens?
et taille moyenne du message?

Mail n'est pas un outil de publipostage


----------

